

‘Don’t Act So Surprised, Your Highness’: ‘Star Wars’ on the Subway - donohoe
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/14/dont-act-so-surprised-your-highness-star-wars-on-the-subway/?src=twr

======
mildweed
Certainly fun. I love improv and Improv Everywhere. No question.

However, this should be on Reddit, not here.

~~~
hugh3
Pointless nitpick: reciting a scene from Star Wars isn't exactly improv, is
it? They should leave it to Scripted Entertainment Everywhere.

~~~
zck
From their FAQ (<http://improveverywhere.com/faq/>):

>We are not claiming that what we are doing is improv. The majority of Improv
Everywhere Agents met each other through the Upright Citizens Brigade Theatre
in New York, the nation’s most awesome improv theatre and school. The name
reflects our idea of taking some of the skills we learned at UCB and bringing
them to life in public places. We stay in character at all costs and interact
with members of the public with no script beyond the mission’s idea. We have
no clue how people are going to react to us, and that is where the
improvisation comes in. Sometimes people misread our URL as "Improve
Everywhere." We think that’s probably a better name for what we try to do.

------
sethg
Isn’t it illegal for civilians to photograph Imperial Stormtroopers on duty?

